# 23 Inch Stoney Crappie, Part 2...



## The Whale (Jan 12, 2001)

More homework from Photo editing 101 eh ?


Whale


----------



## Hunt4Ever (Sep 9, 2000)

Most fish hanging in mid-air should hang straight up and down.

Personally, I just assumed that he had trained the crappie there to jump from the hole and catch a minnow he had held ever so lightly between his lips, then he look up quickly and someone took the picture. The fish then landed in his bucket where it started to filet itself!


----------



## Tattoo Mike (Jan 7, 2002)

After looking at the fish a few times, is it just me or is there brown from his jacket just behind the crappies tail where it shouldn't be. The world will never know....


----------



## unregistered55 (Mar 12, 2000)

Wow we have a bunch of sharp knives in this bunch I was playing around with my photo editing program, I confess! I knew it wouldn't take long cause I couldn't get the fish to hang straight up and down! There are nice Crappie in Stoney though, the state record Crappie came from there a few years ago...19.5 inches!

Here is the real picture. It is a Gentleman from a southern state and it is around a 4lb Crappie!


----------



## Tattoo Mike (Jan 7, 2002)

Its nice to see some good old practicle joking going on. I thought about making the walleye on my page look like it had a small child in its belly. That pregram seems better than mine which one are you running?


----------



## unregistered55 (Mar 12, 2000)

Adobe PhotoShop 6.0......and to tell ya the truth, I have never caught a Crappie at Stoney, and I have been fishing it for like 8 years!!!! JnpCook has caught them though. Hey I have a new goal!!!! Crappie at Stoney!


----------



## Tattoo Mike (Jan 7, 2002)

OK so just after ice out lets have a we're gonna catch a stoney crappie or we're coming back next week with electroshock outing. I'm in just let me know when NO. lol


----------



## unregistered55 (Mar 12, 2000)

With these cold temps I may try through the ice Sunday Evening around 4:45pm....I will check the Ice Friday....


----------



## Tattoo Mike (Jan 7, 2002)

Let me know I'm free


----------



## Joe'sCat (Jan 11, 2001)

Me too, I would love to get out some more. . .


----------



## mickey (Sep 25, 2000)

Be careful, Northern. 

(I just get real worried when she freezes/thaws/freezes/etc.)


----------



## trout (Jan 17, 2000)

Hey Don try the Black river early spring and fall for crappie.
My personal best is something like 17 1/4" or so.


----------



## unregistered55 (Mar 12, 2000)

Hey Trout, can ya PM me on where you get them Crappie on the Black...or Better yet ya wanna get together when they are Hot and go catch some????

We will be careful, for sure. I say we meet at Eastwood Beach with Ice fishing Gear and the Long open water poles, and go from there. If the Ice ain't safe, the north dam will get hit HARD!....


----------



## Tattoo Mike (Jan 7, 2002)

Yeah that sounds good to me. We meet at 4? I'll have long cause I'm gonna fish Metro before I come there. Eastwood beach is good to me.


----------



## unregistered55 (Mar 12, 2000)

Not too sure on the ice....Just heard Sat it was gonna Snow, then Rain...then turn back to snow. I am waiting to see if I get my daughters this weekend, gonna make the call later today. If for some reason I don't get them we can meet up earlier...What is going on at Metro? Ice or open water and what kind of fish?


----------



## jnpcook (Jan 19, 2000)

Don:

I may be in but a little earlier would be better for me. Gotta be home by 7pm again.

Let me know if you go. I would love to see you drop another pike over the dam  Maybe someone can bring a video camera this time.

John


----------



## tubejig (Jan 21, 2002)

northern outdoorsman


I didn't hear to much on metro, but I know there was a skim
at candles, not enough to walk on. Fairhaven has enough to 
walk on but this is only at buds. I will be making some calls
tonight, if I get any other info I will post. If it is bad I'm sure 
I'll be going north again in the morning.

tubejig


----------



## unregistered55 (Mar 12, 2000)

Thanks Tubejig, I take it you headed North! Let us know how ya did!


----------

